# Where to sell hides



## varmintz (Apr 25, 2006)

Does anyone know where to sell Yote, Raccoon, and other hides in the SouthEast part of North Dakota?


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

I also wonder where to sell em.. and how much u get for em.. i hear its way down.. u might be lucky to get a couple bucks.. where would i sell em in pa anyone know..?


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

contact your state trappers associations. they can tell you of the buyers. or you can contact the dnr, as they issue the licenses to the buyers.

cya

:sniper:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I emailed the G&F and asked for a list. By law, fur buyers can not renew their license to purchase fur without reporting the previous year's purchases. Hopefully we will know more soon.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I received an email back and they had me reply with name and address. Then they sent out the list, I just received it today.

varmintz
Judging by your location you have Cayuga, Ellendale, West Fargo, Horace, Streeter, Jud and 2 furbuyers in Jamestown to choose from.


----------



## LASER MAN (Mar 10, 2005)

RICK MITLEIDER
TAPPEN, ND


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

If anyone would like a copy of the list that NDG&F sent to me, post or PM me your email address. I now have them in both Word or Excel formats.


----------

